
Time Machine for Unix - charzom
http://blog.interlinked.org/tutorials/rsync_time_machine.html
======
wmf
IMO this misses the point of Time Machine.

1\. Time Machine is easy to use. 2\. Time Machine doesn't grind your disk as
much as rsync because it uses FSEvents. 3\. Time Machine backups are faster
and use less space because HFS+ allows hardlinks to directories.

